# HEEL HOUND !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

for a sport pup to be called this - is the ULTIMATE insult to pup & owner - so as you begin your training - remember a 1000yrs of breeding to have a V OUT FRONT working for YOU is the goal - this does not happen at a dog park - this does not happen when jogging or biking with the pup at your side - this only happens in the field - off lead in front and working - to do less ? Why get a VIZSLA !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We call them Boot lickers


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

That's too bad my Vizsla brother. Your missing out. 

I do want an independent dog out front on upland hunts. But for a versatile hunter this is not always desirable or safe all of the time. In addition to being an independent thinker out front finding and pointing game, my dog must have the ability to work with dogs of other breeds types and different types of hunting, under control at a blind in in boat, show discipline when stalking large game or tracking wounded large game, reserved during predator hunts, at heel during creek stalking or pond jumping, to tree game, and an ability to reasonably understand when it is ok or not ok to stray from the task or hunt of the day. 

My favorite kind of hunting requires my dog to be at heel and out of mind and only released to check pockets of cover to point birds then return to heel or to retrieve shot birds and return to heel. There will be areas where Snipe will hold for point, but they are few. For most Snipe hunting, to have the dog out front would result in overly long shots, crippled birds, and dangerous to the dog. During a typical Snipe hunt, my dog will be at heel most of the hunt with snap shooting on fast low flying birds, so Ignoring distractions and ability to travel at heel is mandatory for this kind of dog. Socialization is mandatory for any kind of dog. Dog day cares, dog parks, campgrounds, and the like have provided wonderful socialization and training opportunities for me, not to mention fun for the dog.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Our dogs live in such varied situations, and different life styles, it is just impossible to say one is happier, or more content, or better trained, or better socialized, etc. than another... Just like our kids... they all have independent, individual existences. 
Our Geographical differences also contribute to the vast living, working, playing differences. 
From farm, to NYC apartment, east coast beach to Canadian Mountain, Australia, or the UK... there are just no two (except maybe Cash and Penny) (just kidding) that are alike!!

As owners, protectors... we train our dogs to the best of our ability, to perform the disciplines that suite our own personal needs.
Whether it is biking, running, hunting, diving, agility, or what ever... It is our own personal choice. IMO


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - did you read this Very short post - posted under Hunting ? - 43yrs with 1-2 V's in my life - well socialized - in the blind - at a station 4 doves - or a horizon that we can never reach - a HEEL hound is 1 that does not have the CONFIDENCE 2 leave it's owners side and think 4 it's self ! you have good points ! just not the point of my POST - at the end of the day - they are just my lap mutts - everything you said came back 2 how you hunt the pup - if you think I missed something ! you are so WRONG !!!!!! just pointing out - if you want a 1 dimensional pup - do not get a V !!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tk - good points just like SJ - the ? will always V - what is best 4 the breed - the I want - guilty myself - a prey driven pup - that will hunt it's heart out - such a short time each year PIKE can do this - the rest is spent putting him in the best shape to do it right - you have to have a purpose 4 the pup that goes beyond what I need - what they were bred 4 - always answers this ? give them a challenge that they have 2 work out - with luck - with your help !!!!!! you have a 'V'


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry, I probably misunderstood your post, but understand I do own heel hounds. A Vizsla out front working is only a small percentage of it's life and for my Vizslas a tiny fraction of the type of hunting they are expected to do. Most of a Vizsla's life with me is at my side as my companion, in my lap, in my bed, on my couch, at my feet as I type this. First and foremost they have always been meant to be part of a family. They are not only good at hunting for another as many strive for in a working dog today, but also to hunt with another as I want from my dogs. The latter likely being an original purpose of the breed during much of it's history. Their use in Falconry for many years is a good example of this. No matter how confident in the field, they are a pack animal and desire your direction and leadership. This desire to be Velcro'd to our side with a servant't heart is as purposely bred into a Vizsla's genetics as is it's prey drive. A perfect Vizsla for me is one that is a heel hound that can hunt. I have owned hunting dogs before that were mindless hunting machines. They bored me.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

in the south a sport dog that will not hunt is called a Heel Hound - I guess in Texas they are called boot lickers - it has nothing to do with the command HEEL - hope this explains the post - if not - your mind might be on heel LOL !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bootlicker
Close enough to polish your boots.
A dog that hunts so close to you, that they don't find any birds you wouldn't find without a dog. 
I agree these dogs are more than just upland hunters, but while upland hunting I love to see a dog with range.
There is just a beauty in watching a big running dog.
This in no way means, the same dog cannot be used for hunts that require him to be by your side.


----------

